# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  TPK - so schlimm?

## labamba

hallo erstmal
ich studiere momentan noch bwl, habe aber gemerkt, dass es mir nicht wirklich spa macht. 
meine eltern sind humanmediziner, und ich finde ihren beruf sehr interessant, abwechlungsreich, wenn auch oft anstrengend aber auch sehr "befriedigend" etc. und ich denke dass ich weiss auf was ich mich einlassen werde wenn ich mich fr den arztberuf, genaugenommen zahnmedizin entscheiden werde. aber darum geht es nicht.

ich habe schon von vielen seiten gehrt, im forum und von bekannten, dass der TPK kurs viele raushaut. in hannover wohl fast die hlfte? 
ein bekannter von mir, dessen schwester eben dort studiert, hat mir geraten mein handwerkliches geschick erst mal zu testen.

- natrlich ist dieser kurs wahrscheinlich von uni zu uni unterschiedlich und man kann auch an was anderem scheitern, aber das soll wirklich der siebe-kurs sein. habt ihr auch diese erfahrung gemacht?


- haben einige von euch auch erst mal ein praktkum vor dem studium gemacht? macht man das beim zahnarzt oder beim dentaltechniker?

- und ist der lernaufwand beim zahni studium vergleichbar mit dem humanmedizinstudim?

danke fr eure aufmerksamkeit!

----------


## Sawyer

Bei uns (38 Leute) ist niemand durchgefallen (gut, 5 Leute haben dafr aus anderen Grnden aufgehrt). Fr einige wars recht stressig zum Ende hin, aber mir persnlich hats meistens Spa gemacht und unschaffbar war nichts.

Gleich werden hier aber andere Leute von anderen Unis was ganz Anderes erzhlen..was bedeutet: Kommt immer auf die Uni an!

----------


## facialis

> - haben einige von euch auch erst mal ein praktkum vor dem studium gemacht? macht man das beim zahnarzt oder beim dentaltechniker?


ja, es ist sinnvoll vorher beim zahntechniker was gemacht zu haben. je mehr desto besser, da kann man sich schon mal bisschen in die materie reinarbeiten und das gelernte bringt im tpk auch vorteile, wenn auch keine groe.




> - und ist der lernaufwand beim zahni studium vergleichbar mit dem humanmedizinstudim?


der lernaufwand ist ungefhr gleich. anatomie zum beispiel machen die humanis etwas ausfhrlicher, biochemie und physio sind gleich. dazu kommt bei zahnis der tpk-theoretische teil, dafr haben die humanis psychologie und sonstige seminare..also vom lernen her ist es ungefhr gleich wrd ich sagen, was bei zahnis noch als hammer dazukommt ist halt der gefrchtete tpk, der dem zahnmedizinstudium erst seinen wahren geschmack verleiht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Smibo

Wenn man in Bonn durch den TPK durchfllt ist man wirklich bld   :Grinnnss!:   Da sollte eigentlich keiner durchfallen (falls sich das die letzten 5,5 Jahre nicht gendert hat)

Ansonsten wrde ich raten vor dem Studium ein Praktikum beim Zahnarzt zu machen, da man nur so einen Einblick bekommt was man spter so alles tun wird. Und wenn man es super findet und egal aus welchen Grnden man unbedingt Zahni werden mchte so sind 1-2 Wochen Zahntechnikerpraktikum auch nicht verkehrt.

----------


## NoUse4@Name

Also in Gttingen ist damals auch niemand durch den Kurs gefallen..
Aber wie ich hrte wird da auch umstrukturiert.. soll weniger technisch werden..und die Klausur am Ende ist direkt abgeschafft worden...
Weiss nciht,wie man da jetzt noch durchfallen sollte..
ICh glaub TPK ist am Anfang nur so schlimm,weil es so pltzlich losgeht..und dann auch direkt voll stressig zur Sache....Abgabetermine...alles mgliche geht schief, weil erstes Mal..
Insgesamt ist TPK eine ganz gute Einfhrung in das stressige Studium.. wer da schon nicht mithalten kann om Druck her der wird auch spter wenig Spass am Studium haben..denn der Druck ist allgegenwrtig..
Aber es ist alle szu schaffen..ganz wirklcih! UDN ich hatte kein Praktikum vorher und bin auch kein Zahntechniker...

----------


## aisha20

wollte mal der ehrlichkeit halber erwhnen dass ich die brcke doch nochmal machen muss *G* 
aber ich halt mich eigtl nicht fr untalentiert, die hatte die fetten lcher nach dem giessen, musste das 3mal lten und die lcher waren halt auch am kronenrand. einer von unseren zahntechnikern meinte das liegt an der falschen aufwachstechnik, aber aufwachstechnik hat uns mal echt keiner beigebracht. 
keine ahnung, warum ich jetzt meine, mich rechtfertigen zu mssen. ich finds fast lustig, wie ich wegen dem kurzen post hier dermaen gedisst werde.. tut mir leid, dass ich mich ber das testat gefreut hab, du httest die brcke bestimmt freiwillig nochmal gemacht wenn sie schlecht war, gell jabba? egal dass die eh nur im phantomkopf anprobiert wird, der kriegt da bestimmt auch karies von..

----------


## jabba666

> wollte mal der ehrlichkeit halber erwhnen dass ich die brcke doch nochmal machen muss *G* 
> 
> 
> aber ich halt mich eigtl nicht fr untalentiert, die hatte die fetten lcher nach dem giessen,
> 
>  musste das 3mal lten und die lcher waren halt auch am kronenrand. 
> 
> 
>  falschen aufwachstechnik,(???????hh)
> ...


eigentlich wollte ich mich ja wieder auslassen,aber du "disst" dich selbst ja am besten,da braucht man bloss zu zitieren......

ps:die lcher wie du sie nennst,beschreiben einen lupenreinen FEHLGUSS,NATRLICH muss man dann alles nochmal machen.dein fehler hat brigens sicher nichts mit aufwachstechnik zu tun,schnen gruss an euren zahntechniker,scheint ja auch ein echter spezialagent zu sein.....

****mitderhandandiestirnklatsch****
 :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Smibo

> eigentlich wollte ich mich ja wieder auslassen,aber du "disst" dich selbst ja am besten,da braucht man bloss zu zitieren......
> 
> ps:die lcher wie du sie nennst,beschreiben einen lupenreinen FEHLGUSS,NATRLICH muss man dann alles nochmal machen.dein fehler hat brigens sicher nichts mit aufwachstechnik zu tun,schnen gruss an euren zahntechniker,scheint ja auch ein echter spezialagent zu sein.....
> 
> ****mitderhandandiestirnklatsch****



Ich muss aber auch mal zugeben, dass ich erst im letzten Semester gecheckt habe wie man einen guten Guss erhlt.   :Grinnnss!:  
Meine Gold TK und die Phantombrcke im Examen waren ohne Lunker und das nur, weil ich 6 Wochen vorm Examen im Zahntechnikerlabor rumsa und den Technikermeister mit Fragen durchlcherte   :Grinnnss!:  
Und da durfte ich aber auch ohne Ende aufwachsen und verbessern und gieen, ausarbeiten und polieren....

Aber wie Aisha es schon sagte: man lernt nie richtig die Zahntechnik, da die Lehrenden selber keine Zahntechniker sind. Wir wissen am Ende zwar wie eine gute Arbeit aussieht und wie sie passen soll aber so etwas selber herstellen ist schon eine Kunst.
brigens in Bonn hat man bis zum Examen insgesamt 4 Brcken(2 in den Phantomkursen, eine im Physikum und eine in Prothetik I), und 3 TK hergestellt (wovon 2 Patientenarbeiten sind).

----------


## jabba666

> Ich muss aber auch mal zugeben, dass ich erst im letzten Semester gecheckt habe wie man einen guten Guss erhlt.   
> Meine Gold TK und die Phantombrcke im Examen waren ohne Lunker und das nur, weil ich 6 Wochen vorm Examen im Zahntechnikerlabor rumsa und den Technikermeister mit Fragen durchlcherte   
> Und da durfte ich aber auch ohne Ende aufwachsen und verbessern und gieen, ausarbeiten und polieren....
> 
> Aber wie Aisha es schon sagte: man lernt nie richtig die Zahntechnik, da die Lehrenden selber keine Zahntechniker sind. Wir wissen am Ende zwar wie eine gute Arbeit aussieht und wie sie passen soll aber so etwas selber herstellen ist schon eine Kunst.
> brigens in Bonn hat man bis zum Examen insgesamt 4 Brcken(2 in den Phantomkursen, eine im Physikum und eine in Prothetik I), und 3 TK hergestellt (wovon 2 Patientenarbeiten sind).


welches labor hat in der klinik deine arbeiten gemacht...DSK?

----------


## Smibo

> welches labor hat in der klinik deine arbeiten gemacht...DSK?


die Keramik TK in Kons II war Stirn und Br und die Brcken war Kiel

----------


## jabba666

> die Keramik TK in Kons II war Stirn und Br und die Brcken war Kiel


ihr glcklichen,mit dem mist musste ich mich auch noch aufhalten(ich meine die TK)..........dabei gabs in der nhe so schne cafes...........

----------


## aisha20

edit: anders berlegt, das ist ein sinnloses gesprch... 
aber wenn du weit worans dann lag, wenn nicht am aufwachsen, wrs nett, wenn du`s mir sagst..

----------


## ZMEDI

> edit: anders berlegt, das ist ein sinnloses gesprch... 
> aber wenn du weit worans dann lag, wenn nicht am aufwachsen, wrs nett, wenn du`s mir sagst..


Als Teilkronenlunkermeister hre ich gebannt zu  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## jabba666

> Als Teilkronenlunkermeister hre ich gebannt zu


also,ich fasse mich mal so kurz es geht,genauer steht es in der broschre von der firma degussa"der passgenaue dentalguss"(ob das teil noch erhltlich ist weiss ich nicht,meins kann ich auch nicht mehr finden...  :Nixweiss:  )
der kardinalfehler liegt beim gussvorgang selbst bzw. in seiner vorbereitung.beginnen wir mit der vorbereitung:
bei der anbringung der gusskanle ist besonderes augenmerk auf dessen grsse in relation zum umfang des gussobjektes zu legen.sprich:ist ein objekt sehr massiv,ist ein sehr dnner,sagen wir mal ein 2,5er,nicht suffizient.im besten fall kommt es beim giessen am ende des kanals zu verwirbelungen und schliesslich zu lunkern.im schlimmeren fall erkaltet die legierung an dieser in relation zu seiner umgebung sehr dnnen stelle(nmlich da,wo der gusskanal in die brcke o. mndet) als erstes und der gusshohlraum wird nicht vollstndig ausgegossen,folge:es fehlen mindestens die rnder und/oder die hckerspitzen,zumindest aus meiner erfahrung.............

auch ist bei besonders grossen objekten, ist darauf zu achten,dass der gusskanal nicht zu abgewinkelt(optimum.90 grad) ins objekt mndet(cave:verwirbelungen)und ,dass bin solchen fllen mehrere kanle anzubringen sind,und zwar dort,wo das objekt am massivsten ist,weit genug entfernt von dnnen rndern etc(sehr hufiger anfngerfehler).um weitere thermodynamisch bedingte lunkerbildungen zu vermeiden,knnen auch an der dem kanal abgewandten seite sog"khlgitter "aus wachs(umfunktionierte gitterretentionen aus der modellgussabteilung.....  :hmmm...:  ) angewachst werden,was aber oft vergessen wird.letzteres ist gerade bei NEM-gssen unerlsslich!

die zweite grosse fehlerquelle ist der guss selber...........
gehen wir mal von einer kombi aus flamme und einer motorcast schleuder aus:
der schlssel zu einem guten guss ist da die temperatur der legierung whrend der schleuderauslsung,die verzgerungs zeit zw. entnahme der muffel aus dem ofen (unter 7 sek.) und folgendem gussvorgang sowie die korrekte vorheiz-zeit der muffel!!

ein klassischer fehler ist das berheize(aufkochen) der legierung oder das falsche einstellen der flamme(oxydbildung),was immer zu guss ergebnissen fhrt,die aussehen wie nudel-siebe....  :Grinnnss!:  

das war wie gesagt nur ein kurzer,eher ungenauer berblick zum sachverhalt(wollt mich halt kurz fassen),bei unklarheiten,fragen gerne an mich.
vielleicht knnen wir ja einen thread zum thema dentalguss erffnen.......  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Phantom

> dass der gusskanal nicht zu abgewinkelt(optimum.90 grad) ins objekt mndet


90 Grad??? Wir haben gelernt, das Optimum ist 45 Grad. Hmh... bisher hat das gut geklappt...

----------


## jabba666

> 90 Grad??? Wir haben gelernt, das Optimum ist 45 Grad. Hmh... bisher hat das gut geklappt...


sorry ,mea culpa.hast recht!!

----------

